#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Pinterest New Insights into Rising Usage Trends.

## Bhavya

You know what? Pinterest now has more than 400 million active users. Amid this rise in user base, Pinterest shared a new insight about its rising usage trends. Have a look at the latest Pin usage trends in the below infographics.

----------

